# Notebook aus Polen kaufen empfehlenswert??



## TerrorTomato (12. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem soliden Gaming notebook. Dabei fällt mir des öfteren das MSi GT70-75X ins Auge... Aber leider auch der Preis. In der PCGH-Preissuchmaschine sieht man aber dieses Notebook bei vielen polnischen Händlern deutlich günstiger (siehe Link). Daher wollte ich jetzt mal fragen, wer damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht hat, bzw. ob sowas eher 'ne gute oder 'ne schlechte Idee ist??

PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise für PC-Spiele und Hardware

MfG


----------



## Moerli_me (12. Mai 2013)

Ich kann leider keine Polnischen Shops bewerten gibt sicher welche de seriös sind. Aber hast du eigentlich einen gefunden der zu dir liefert, ich hab nur einen geklickt und da steht "Lieferung nur innerhalb Polens". 

Die Händler stehen auch auf der PCGH Seite da sollte das schon seriös sein! 

Ansonsten hab ich nur eine Geschichte parat, ein Freund hatte mal geglaubt ein Macbook in Rumänien bestellen müssen. So genial wie er is..war sehr unseriöses zeug. Hat dann paar gute viele hunderter dort lasse.


----------



## hodenbussard (12. Mai 2013)

Wenn ein deutscher Windows Key beiliegt ,ist es wohl ein Re-Import


----------



## Combi (12. Mai 2013)

wenn du mit paypal oder nachnahme zahlen kannst isses ok,vorkasse ,überweisung..da würde ich die finger von lassen...


----------



## Cinnayum (12. Mai 2013)

MSI Notebooks sind übrigens im seltensten Fall (mechanisch) solide, sondern eher Klapperkisten, die dir nach Ablauf der Garantie auseinander fallen.

Die gehören zu den wenigen Marken, um die ich einen großen Bogen mache, was Komplettgeräte angeht...

(mit dem 1366er MSI MB bin ich dagegen sehr zufrieden)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2013)

Andere Garantiebedingungen und der doch etwas umständliche Versand nach Polen. Das Tastaturlayout weicht auch vom üblichen ab. Die Masse der Händler haben ja eine räumliche Beschränkung was die Lieferung angeht, und im anderen Falle könnten ev. noch Abgaben fällig werden


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Mai 2013)

Das wird wohl vom MSI LKW gefallen sein. ...dewwegen auch so günstig...

Lass es. MSI bietet keinen Endkunden Support, die Abwicklung geht über den Händler. Wenn was damit ist, hast du die Arschkarte.


----------



## the.hai (12. Mai 2013)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> MSI Notebooks sind übrigens im seltensten Fall (mechanisch) solide, sondern eher Klapperkisten, die dir nach Ablauf der Garantie auseinander fallen.
> 
> Die gehören zu den wenigen Marken, um die ich einen großen Bogen mache, was Komplettgeräte angeht...
> 
> (mit dem 1366er MSI MB bin ich dagegen sehr zufrieden)


 
Welch qualifizierte Aussage... Dass du dann kein Medion Notebook empfiehlst wundert mich^^ Aber ich will dir ja nicht erzählen, dass beide die gleichen Chassis verweden.

Also die MSI Gaming-Books die ich bis jetzt gesehn habe, machen einen sehr guten Eindruck und naja nach zwei Jahren ist fast jedes Book nach guter Nutzung hin. Ich hatte vorher ein Packard Bell Ipower, nach nem Jahr Bundeswehr+1Jahr Australien, war das Gerät einfach nur zerlebt.

Ich weiß jetzte zwar nicht, welche Ausstattung du genau im Sinn hattest, aber unter 1500€ finde ich kein GT70-75X.

Evtl solltest du dir mal diese beiden zu Gemüte führen 

MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X6825 (MD 98235)

MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X7819 (MD 98257) PCGH-Edition


----------

